# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  xanax και υπνος

## dimitriseas

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι ,,, μου εδωσε ενας συναδελφος xanax και παιρνω απο μετα απο μεγαλη υπερενταση ... ειτε απο δρομολογιο (ειμαι οδηγος) η απο εντονη στρες .. μια φορα τη βδομαδα το πολυ... λετε να μου γινει εξαρτηση? νομιζω οτι με βοηθαει γιατι εχω προβληματα στρες και αυπνια

----------


## deletedmember412018

ναι ειναι εθιστικα. οι γιατροι τα δινουν για κρισεις πανικου, αγχοι, φοβιες, οχι αϋπνια.

----------


## Macgyver

Αμα μπορεις να το ελεγκξεις , καλως , γιατι εμενα μουχει γινει εθισμος , ειναι ιδαιτερως εθιστικο φαρμακο .......

----------


## dimitriseas

Δεν ξέρω πόσο αιθηστικο μπορεί να μου γίνει παίρνοντας ένα τη βδομάδα.. Αυτό φοβαμαι . Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι για αυπνια απλα η αυπνια μου οφείλεται σε άγχος και στρες.. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Repairer of Reputations

Το xanax είναι αγχωλυτικό και συνταγογραφείται για να καταπραϋνει τα συμπτώματα Άγχους, Φοβίας, Κρίσεων Πανικού. Δεν τα θεραπεύει όμως. Η θεραπεία τους-όπως και η θεραπεία της Αϋπνίας, είναι ένας διαφορετικός δρόμος που ειναι σωστό να πάρει κάποιος με την καθοδήγηση ενός γιατρού. 

Η Αϋπνία είναι θέμα σοβαρότατο! Το Xanax δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει, αλλά ούτε και άλλα χάπια που είναι καθαρά ηρεμιστικά. Ξέρουμε σε τι χώρα ζούμε και πως μια διπλή κοκκινογραμη συνταγή για ν αποκτήσουμε αυτά τα χάπια δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να βρεθεί. 
Φίλοι μου, τα ηρεμιστικά και το xanax είναι μεγάλο λούκι. Παρα πολλοί δεν τα παίρνουν κατόπιν συμβουλής Σοβαρού Γιατρού-όχι ασυνείδητου Συνταγάκια ή της θειάς Μερώπης και καταλήγουν όχι μονο το προβλημα τους να μην λύνουν αλλά να μπαινουν μεσα σ ένα σοβαρότερο, τον Εθισμό. 

Εμένα μου είχε δώσει ο γιατρός μου xanax στην πρώτη φάση της θεραπείας μου που ήταν Η Αγχώλυση για 2 εβδομάδες. Μετά μου είπε επι λέξη "τα σταματάμε. Δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει κάποιος να τα παίρνει επι μήνες γιατι ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ". 

Τα xanax και τα ηρεμιστικά έχουν και μυοχαλαρωτική δράση, γι αυτό δεν δίνονται σε επαγγελματίες οδηγούς-ούτε καν σε απλούς οδηγούς, γιατί επηρεάζουν τ' αντανακλαστικά. Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας οδηγός κι αντιμετωπιζεις σοβαρό θέμα Αϋπνίας μίλα με εναν γιατρό να σε βοηθήσει. Αν παίρνεις αγχωλυτικά ήδη-μόνο επειδή μπόρεσες απλά να τα βρεις, το κατόφλι για τα ηρεμιστικά είναι πολυ κοντύτερα απ όσο νομίζεις. Εκεί που νομίζεις ότι έχες τον Έλεγχο, εκεί πιάνεις τιμόνι...
(ή μπαίνει και το αλκοόλ στην εξίσωση. Ακόμα χειρότερο το λούκι).

Βρές λύση Στο Αληθινό Πρόβλημα, μη μπαλώνεις όπως-όπως-και κυρίως μόνος σου ένα σύμπτωμα. :)

----------


## xaka10

Απαντησαν οι προλαλησαντες πολυ κατατοπιστικα στο ερωτημα σου απλα να προσθεσω οτι ειναι τα πιο εξαρτησιογονα ηρεμιστικα τα zanax απο τα πιο εθιστικα που υπαρχουν με συντομο χρονο δρασης δηλαδη καλυπτει αγχος ανησυχια και τα λοιπα που το συνταγογραφουν, για συντομο χρονο μετα η θα πρεπει να ξαναπαρεις η θα το καταπολεμας μονος σου αλλα θελει πολυ προσοχη στην οδηγηση γιατι ειδικα στην αρχη που δεν τα χει μαθει ο οργανισμος επηρεαζει αρκετα την προσοχη και τη συγκεντρωση.

----------


## masterias

καλησπέρα, αρχικά να αναφέρω ότι με έπιασε μια μικρή κριση πανικου πριν απο 3 μήνες - για πρωτη μου φορα. έκανα όλες τις παθολογικες εξετάσεις και όλα καλά, Δυστυχώς έχω εδώ και 1,5 μηνά προβλήματα με τον ύπνο μου. αν και έπεφτα ξερός ξυπνούσα αρκετά νωρίς κατά τις 5 και μετά δεν με ξαναέποιανε. όσο περνούσαν οι μέρες μετά ξυπνούσα 3-4 το πρωί και ύστερα από πολλές ώρες προσπάθειας θα κοιμόμουνα κατα τις 6 η 7 το πρωί. αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να είμαι όλο και ποιο κουρασμενος κατα τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. τελικά πήγα πριν 15 μερες σε ψυχίατρο και μου έδωσε τα xanaz τον 0,25 για 3 φορές την ημέρα ( το βραδυ 05). στην αρχή όλα καλά.... χαλαρωσα και είχα ύπνο. εδώ και 5 μέρες πάλι είμαι ανήσυχος και γενικά μια ξυπναω μια κοιμάμαι γυρίζω 5-6 φόρες και λαγοκοιμάμαι! τελικά τι μου συμβαίνει καθως απο τις αυπνίες που είχα μου εμφανίστηκαν και ταχυκαρδίες κλπ. μήπως θα πρέπει να αυξήσω τις δόση η τη συχνότητα τον φαρμακων μου? και πώς παλεύεται αυτο το αχγος για να έχω ξανα το φυσιολογικό μου ύπνο όπως πρίν!!!!!!

----------

